
CAL OSHA finds Tesla did not underreport or hide injuries - toomuchtodo
https://twitter.com/bonnienorman/status/1055230302128226304
======
toomuchtodo
Reported by Elon Musk and Laurie Shelby, Tesla's Vice President of Engineering
Health and Safety, during the October 24th, 2018 earnings call at timestamp
19:05: [https://edge.media-server.com/m6/p/omd73p8r](https://edge.media-
server.com/m6/p/omd73p8r)

Previous HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16869888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16869888)
("California Opens Investigation into Tesla Workplace Conditions")

